# Ride contraband review



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Everyone who hates on these bindings obviously don't have them, don't care about actually setting them up, or are the kind of people who snowboard cause it's the "cool" and "trendy" thing to do. If you care about performance and actual product, there is no way you could blindly say these things suck. If they aren't for you and your style, that is one thing. But they work great for what they are


I just rode yesterday and I was amazed at how POORLY most people have their bindings/boards setup. Yeah, the Contrabands take a little while to setup, but if you aren't 10, you should have the patience and skills needed. Maybe its just me, and the way that I spend my time, but the extra time setting these up might be worth it.

I said "might", even though I love these bindings. Why?

PROS:
-Fast, fast, fast!
-Light, light, light!
-Flex and no flex.
-SUPER thin base, feels like you are standing right on the board.

CONS:
-Stomping jumps
-Poor setup causes major problems.
-Setup time/tweaks

If you stomp huge jumps, ride back country all day, or can't stand flexy bindings, I wouldn't reccomend these.

If you ride the park, jib, and/or ride street these bindings are awesome. I mostly jib, but I have ridden these in fresh 3ft pow in untouched back country and had no complaints. I don't do big airs a million feet in the air (I'm an old man... 25!), so take that how you will. I'll do big drops in the back country but I don't hit icy/packed groomed kickers in the park, etc. 

For jibbing, these bindings are amazing. They are SO light, the are really responsive toe/heel side, but offer some flex nose/tail side. It is great. I had a complaint at first because I felt like they were too tight on the main strap and not tight enough on the toes, and with a 2-strap binding you can loosen 1 or both straps as you see fit. This was solved by me going in a changing the setup on the bindings a little bit. I messed with the heel cup, strap width and length, and eventually got it setup now where I think it is perfect. The lack of "on-the-fly" adjustability also leads to one of this binding's greatest strengths. You ever get a set up right one run and then feel weird as soon as you buckle in for the next run? No more. These are consistent every time (duh).

The biggest strengths of these bindings are the lightness, the super thin (but padded) base plate that makes it feel like you are on a skateboard, and the ease of use once you have them setup correctly.


For the girl complaining about her bf's 32 Lashed in size 12... there should be no problems as long as you have the bindings in size L. I have old ass DC Serum IIs in size 12 from (2001?) and I got them to fit just fine. I've compared my boots to the Lashed, and the Lashed are LEAPS AND BOUNDS better/more compact.

Here is a pic of the bindings and boots on my street board (some old spraypainted K2 144). With the proper setup, even old ass boots will fit fine in these things. Ideal? No. Possible? Yes.












But here is the match made in heaven:











Jibstick + Contraband = All the flex and control you could ever want, in a combo that is light as a feather.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think there was much hate on this board for those binders. I demo'd them. Definitely not a binder for me, but I liked the innovation. Rumor has it that next year's model is much improved from this year's. I like the concept, but as you said, it's not a binder to use for riding the backcountry. At least the 08/09 model isn't...


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I like mine a lot - I'm no pro like you guys but the contrabands are comfortable and secure


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I don't think there was much hate on this board for those binders. I demo'd them. Definitely not a binder for me, but I liked the innovation. Rumor has it that next year's model is much improved from this year's. I like the concept, but as you said, it's not a binder to use for riding the backcountry. At least the 08/09 model isn't...


Word, I was just browsing the site for a while and it seems like there was a lot of "The only thing I've heard has been they suck, so they definitely suck."

Of the people who have actually used them and reviewed them, it a much different vibe. Every product has its +'s and -'s and to think there is something out there that caters to everyone's everything is just ignorant. I'm glad a company like Ride has gone and made a binder like this because for the people who value what it offers, it is a great product.

Just like how I have more than 1 board in my quiver, the Contrabands fit a specific need and do it well.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

only thing ive ever heard, and some of it from owners, was that they need another year to work out the kinks..


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> only thing ive ever heard, and some of it from owners, was that they need another year to work out the kinks..


This is usually true for any new tech. Will next years model be better than this years? Probably. Does that mean this year's models don't work well for their designated purpose? Not necessarily.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

well the thing is alot of people claims that it wasnt ready yet, ive heard it straight from a reps mouth that it wasnt ready yet..


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

People, like the OP, are way too quick to call everyone a hater. It's new tech. that needs time to have the kinks worked out, and to be further developed. We'll just have to see what happens in a couple years.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> People, like the OP, are way too quick to call everyone a hater. It's new tech. that needs time to have the kinks worked out, and to be further developed. We'll just have to see what happens in a couple years.


You guys are too quick to say it isn't ready and needs to be improved first. WHAT isn't ready? Of course successive generations will improve upon the original design, but saying it is too new and needs to be improved without offering up some sort of rationale on what or how to improve it is the same as the internet armchair professionals hating on it. Not everyone will like them, and that's why there are a million different binding companies. 

I think they are amazing. Look how thin that base is, but its got all sorts of cushion. I mean... I prefer that to adjustable toe and heel ramps, plastic chassis, and a binder that rocks my boot 4 inches above the deck. Not to mention the added weight all that brings. 

For someone riding the park all day jibbing like me, these are awesome bindings. Which is obviously the market segment they were going for. For hiking to session a feature repeatedly on or off the mountain, the rapid in/out is great.


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

I give props to Ride for trying to put out new technology. In fact, I give props to all the board companies who are trying out new things and progressing technology (reverse/zero/multicamber, quickstrap bindings (Flow, K2)). Even though I use normal straps and normal cambered boards, I like seeing companies try out new things.

Which is half the reason I'm not a fan of Burton, who are sitting on their pile of money, releasing things like ICS/EST, which have already been put out before. And with the amount of money they have, putting some into R&D instead of advertising and marketing, they could really create something new.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

For girl with bf with Lashed size 12:


I got 11.5 32 Lashed and here's a compareison on how they fitin the binding. They are much easier to fit than my old Serums. The toe is shorter but taller, but I didn't need to re-adjust anything when I switched the boots. The boots are a little bit narrower, and they are less bulky, so the ankle strap fits a ton better. No problems whatsoever...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i dunno man, i want to weight on these but if i see them on brociety for 85 again i think i may grab them..


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a good chance one of those post you saw was one of mine. I will buy them once I trust them. If they fork the strap that goes right in front of your toe and put their grip mesh in the fork then I'm sold 100%. I look forward to next years if they say they fixed a lot of the problems. But I spent a good hour in Zumiez one day trying to get them to fit 9.5 and never got them to a fit I liked. The best I got I still had to yank that front toe strap to the center of my boot, otherwise it just sat on the inside of my foot. I hope they make me like them, I really like the idea for a jib board. Still will only put Unions on any other boards though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I liked the binder, just not for me. It didn't cradle my foot enough for my style of riding. The binder was extremely light and easy to use though. Hopefully the rumors of a more freeride oriented model are true. The single strap design and lightweight binding would be ideal for splitboarding applications. I'm sure I'll demo the new ones again next season. If I like 'em, I'll get a pair.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nivek said:


> There is a good chance one of those post you saw was one of mine. I will buy them once I trust them. If they fork the strap that goes right in front of your toe and put their grip mesh in the fork then I'm sold 100%. I look forward to next years if they say they fixed a lot of the problems. But I spent a good hour in Zumiez one day trying to get them to fit 9.5 and never got them to a fit I liked. The best I got I still had to yank that front toe strap to the center of my boot, otherwise it just sat on the inside of my foot. I hope they make me like them, I really like the idea for a jib board. Still will only put Unions on any other boards though.


Looky at what I saw being tested at alpental on tuesday


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Cool - new front webbing. Mine works fine so I'll stick with it.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

those look sweet, nice undercover work red.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

I spy the 2010 DH2 as well! He's rocking what very well may be my next setup next year! DH2 and Nitranes. Hoping to pick up some Beta's and a Slackcountry for pow too.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

woha! nice find! the dh2 looks pretty sweet as well


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I find it funny how people have issues adjusting these. First time I ever had to adjust these to someones boots I looked at it and said get the scissors and cut away some excess strap. Took me 5 minutes to dial them 100% in for the kid. As far as saying these can't work on BC jumps or big line. I laugh at that after seeing Joe Mango and Scott See stomp 1080 double corks on big line at keystone and double back flip late 180's. They're solid and next years are even better. Wedgie beds what. The concept is entirely sound now that they tweaked them from the first sample runs I rode. I'm actually considering riding a pair of nitetranes because they're just that good.

FYI the mesh on the thong doesn't do shit. It blows out after a few days, all cosmetics no functionality.


----------

